# shrimp : Atyopsis sp. (Orange with White stripe)



## apistoworldhk (Nov 13, 2008)

shrimp : Atyopsis sp. (Orange with White stripe)


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Very nice!


----------

